# size of stock catalytic converter



## jmanz86 (Jul 11, 2017)

hey forum quick question anybody knows what diameter and length of the stock catalytic converter? I'm trying to straight pipe it but I don't what size or where to get the straight pipe to replace the catalytic converter.


----------

